# Grasspaper HELP



## Jamilea83 (Oct 18, 2019)

Any suggestions on painting over grasspaper? I have been painting for almost 17 yrs and today is the first time ever dealing with grasspaper. I have a customer wanting her formal dining room and foyer painted over. Her house and grasspaper is 35 yrs. old and she's putting her house on market in the next two weeks. It did not look in rough shape at all for being on there so long. I suggested removing it first, but really she is just trying to spend as little as possible but still look selllable. But I'm worried how bad it may ruin the wall. I have googled a little bit on it and found that it is possible, but it takes too much paint and also can have drips and runs. I guess my question is, would if be more time consuming to paint it, or remove it? Any ideas help. Thx 😁

Also, here is a couple pics I took today


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

I’ve done it often, intentionally. It provides for a very nice look. I’ve done it on my powder room walls and on several projects. There actually used to be a popular wall treatment which was a paintable synthetic weave simulating a grass cloth by Anaglypta. I think painted grass cloth has a nice look to it when finished in an oil sheen such as Satin Impervo. I snapped a couple of pics of my powder room, the grass cloth being by Philip Jeffries finished in alkyd Satin Impervo.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Prime it with oil, and pray to god you dont get any bubbles. And your Client better pray to God any potential buyers wont realize that the painted grasscloth will be ten times harder to remove....


----------



## Jamilea83 (Oct 18, 2019)

*Grasspaper HEL*

Oh wow, that powder room does look nice! I think I have decided to go ahead and try it out. Thank you for the advice guys! I will be sure to post after pics if yall care to see😊


----------

